# Toxic People



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2010)

I work with a lot. Here are some examples.

*How to Recognize Toxic People*

Following is a list of commonly encountered types of toxic people, with descriptions of their basic toxic characteristics. 
*The Psychopath:* The Psychopath lacks empathy and sympathy, is completely devoid of a conscience, and derives pleasure from others' suffering. 
*The Sociopath:* The Sociopath completely disregards the rights and feelings of others, and is incapable of experiencing remorse, shame or guilt. 
*The Pathological Liar:* The Pathological Liar lacks the capacity to tell the truth-in fact, the pathological lacks the ability to even recognize the truth. 
*The Emotional Wreck:* The Emotional Wreck is constantly on an emotional rollercoaster. This individual simply cannot keep it together. 
*The Putdown Artist:* The Putdown Artist is constantly making others the butt of jokes in an attempt to deflect attention away from their own shortcomings.
*The Hatemonger/Blamemonger:* The Hatemonger/Blamemonger hates everyone who is nicer, smarter, richer, better connected or more successful than they are. The Hatemonger/Blamemonger blames every individual and every group of individuals that is different from them for all of their particular problems, as well as for everything the Hatemonger/Blamemonger believes is wrong with the world in general. 
*The Misogynist/Misandrist/Misanthrope:* The Misogynist hates women. The Misandrist hates women. The Misanthrope hates ALL humans without regard to gender. The Misogynist/Misandrist/Misanthrope blames women, men or people in general for all of their problems and failures. 
*The World Class Jerk:* The World Class Jerk is a classless, uncouth, foul-mouthed jackass who is universally offensive. 
*The Moocher:* The Moocher constantly asks to borrow everything money to breath mints. The Moocher develops amnesia when it's time to pay back a loan, and is never able to reciprocate a favor. 
*The Downer:* The Downer is always in a bad mood. In fact, The Downer takes great pains to maintain their bad mood and to broadcast it to anyone who will listen. 
*The Illwill Ambassador: *The Illwill Ambassador seeks out bad news and rumors and works overtime to make sure no one misses out on their malevolent mudslinging. 
*The Instigator:* The Instigator lives to create discord, hostility and strife. The Instigator actually nurtures confrontation. 
*The Bully:* The Bully thrives on dominating and humiliating those they perceive as weaker than them. 
*The Master Manipulator:* The Master Manipulator uses cunning, trickery and subterfuge to control victims. 
*The Blackmailer:* The Blackmailer works hard to gain your trust so they can learn your secrets and weaknesses and exploit them when you cross them. 
*The Blabbermouth:* The Blabbermouth tells everything they know--especially your personal business. 
*The Generally Malcontent: *The Generally Malcontent finds dissatisfaction with everything and makes a point of never being happy...ever. 
*The Love Predator:* The Love Predator pretends to be your friend, finds out all your business and uses it to try to get your spouse or lover into bed. The Love Predator doesn't actually want your spouse or lover; they want you to know they slept with (or could have slept with) your spouse or lover. 
*The Self-Destructor: *The Self-Destructor eats too much, drinks too much, smokes too much and parties too much. The Self-Destructor is the embodiment of the word reckless.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 23, 2010)

Yay! My workplace has assembled the FULL SET!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought misandry was the hatred of men. I know because I've been accused of being a misandrist by a male moderator of another forum where I used to post regularly. I don't suffer fools gladly, but I wouldn't say I'm a misandrist. He would, though, because he was one of the fools I chose not to suffer. He didn't like it, so he thought he'd tar me with the 'manhater' brush.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 2, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> ...
> *How to Recognize Toxic People*
> ....



I'd say, having to deal with toxic people is one of the most underrated health risks in our society. They can make your life truly miserable, and having to deal with them on a daily basis is absolutely debilitating. Staying clear of toxic people is one of the best things anyone can do for their health.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 2, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> I'd say, having to deal with toxic people is one of the most underrated health risks in our society. They can make your life truly miserable, and having to deal with them on a daily basis is absolutely debilitating. Staying clear of toxic people is one of the best things anyone can do for their health.


 

The more I think about it the more I think that's true.

I work with very miserable people and I often find myself falling into step with them when I have NO desire to do so. I'm making a concious decision NOT to do that though so I have to stay in my own mental bubble. Harder than it would seem when it comes at you 8 hours a day.


----------



## Christov (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm all of these.

Downright poisonous I'd say.


----------



## Tad (Nov 2, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'm all of these.
> 
> Downright poisonous I'd say.



pffft! You are toxic like lemon juice


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> The more I think about it the more I think that's true.
> 
> I work with very miserable people and I often find myself falling into step with them when I have NO desire to do so. I'm making a concious decision NOT to do that though so I have to stay in my own mental bubble. Harder than it would seem when it comes at you 8 hours a day.


It is sad, but yes, sometimes you just have to close yourself off to people who put more poison in your life than good stuff. It isn't easy because you end up feeling callous and cold, but you reach a point where there's simply no other option if you want to keep your own sanity.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 6, 2010)

JoyJoy said:


> It is sad, but yes, sometimes you just have to close yourself off to people who put more poison in your life than good stuff. It isn't easy because you end up feeling callous and cold, but you reach a point where there's simply no other option if you want to keep your own sanity.



Such a heart-wrenching thing to do, but, yes, sometimes it's the only thing that makes you sane again.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 6, 2010)

This list describes the majority of my family & a good portion of ex-friends which is why I talk to all of ten people on a regular basis now.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 6, 2010)

It's ok though. When you stop talking to toxic people, you save your energy for yourself: for making your own life and your own soul better. If folks pull away when they see you doing this, then they didn't care about you anyway, and were only milking you for what they thought you were worth...


----------



## TimeTraveller (Nov 16, 2010)

About 10 years ago we had a very toxic person where I work. He was in the office next to mine and he kept trying to drag me down to his level. After a couple months ignoring him as best I could, I found an empty office down the hall and set up a temporary test station in it for a project I was working on. Within a week that temporary office became permanent as I moved all of my stuff into it a few items at a time, so as not to be too blatant about it. He never did catch on. Amazing how the atmosphere improved when I was no longer near that guy.


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2010)

I worked for a couple toxic people for 11 years. It's taken about 10 years of being away from them me to reach my present state of reasonable peace and wellness.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 16, 2010)

It's sad when the most toxic person you know is a family member you love very much. 

But for my own sanity, I know I need to keep my distance.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 3, 2011)

I was accused of being a master manipulator once. It was a gross overestimation of my abilities and intelligence and I would have taken it as a compliment if it hadn't gotten me fired.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

Carl1h said:


> I was accused of being a master manipulator once. It was a gross overestimation of my abilities and intelligence and I would have taken it as a compliment if it hadn't gotten me fired.


Actually even small children can become quite adept at it so don't be so humble. LOL


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 3, 2011)

I think i became a Self Destructor in order to put up with all the aforementioned types lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've dealt with toxic people at work. I am a good listener and I often see both sides of the fence when office politics are the issue. This has often placed me in awkward situations. I believe my manager has now realized that I need to be removed from situations that will and do create a hostile environment for me. One such toxic individual has been moved away from me and her lunch hours have been changed so that I am now able to avoid hearing her negative rants and feelings of unfair treatment by management. This has greatly helped me so much, that I did not miss a single day of work due to illness this last year!


----------

